# Erika's Critter Blog



## Happi Bun (Mar 26, 2010)

[align=center]
[/align] [align=left]Hello everyone! My name is Erika and WELCOME to my Critter Blog. 
[/align][align=left]My goal for this Blog is quite simple. Share pictures & videos of my bunnies and other critters! 
Animals have always been a constant in my life. I feel happiest when my fur-kids are happy! They really are my 'fur-kids' as I will never be having kids of my own. I'm very rescue friendly, meaning I support adoption/rescue of animals and volunteer my time to animal rescues. It wasn't always this way, but since I've gotten older and been through some tough times my eyes have opened. Currently I volunteer with a local rabbit rescue called Second Chance Bunnies (which I have been for over a year now) and a rat rescue known as Rat Haven Sanctuary. Enough about me now and onto what this blog is really about! Let me give you a personal look at each of the animals that I'm blessed to know and share our home with. 
[/align] 
[align=center]The Bunnies[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]- DUNKIN -
[/align][align=center]Dunkin is my heart bunny! I adopted him at 6 weeks old from a friend and member on this forum. She rescued his mother and siblings from being euthanized at a shelter. He is now 1 years old and doing very well! I love him dearly. He is a perfect gentleman but doesn't like being picked up and held. We have a very tight bond. Dunkin is around 5lbs and Himalayan in color. He is bonded to Amber![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center]- AMBER -
[/align][align=center]Amber is Miss Adventure! She is also excellent in figuring out ways to get into places she shouldn't be. Amber is an absolute sweetie and fine with being held. From day one she was attracted to Dunkin. It took some convincing but now they are bonded and very happy. Amber is also around 5lbs. She was part of dumping situation in Lake Tahoe, California. Amber was rescued by a lady but then surrendered to Second Chance Bunnies where I saw and fell in love with her. I adopted her when she was around 5 months old, she is now 1 years old.[/align][align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]The House Cat's[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]- CODY -[/align][align=center]Cody aka "Baby" we've had since he was a young kitten at 8 weeks old. He was dumped with his siblings in a box at the Sacramento SPCA. They had to be fostered and bottle-fed. I'm not sure what happened to his mother. He was raised around the foster parent's dogs, so he behaves more like a canine than feline! The best way to described him is quirky. He eats hay, is obsessed with sniffing, sleeps under the covers, cries at night if you don't let him sleep with you, throws around his toys in the air when playing, and panting like a dog makes him insanely hyper and spazzy. Baby is neutered and 2 years old.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align] [align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]- SASSY -[/align][align=center]Sassy, we've had her since she was a kitten as well and I grew up with her. Mother got her when a friends cat had a litter. Sassy is just that, Sassy. She wants affection on her time, is picky with food, and she hates strangers. I have a good bond with her though. She is spayed and 10 years old.






[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]

The Guinea Pigs
[/align][align=center]
- HENRY BENRY -

I rescued Henry Benry from a local animal shelter. He was being fed hamster food and had a severe infestation of mites that left open wounds on his back. He would scratch at them and scream in pain, it was awful. The adoption fee was only two dollars. He was treated with Ivermectin and made a fully recovery! He is a big calm love bug and loves his hippo cozy. Henry Benry will be turning 2 this year, though it's possible he is older since his age has always been a guess. 











[/align] [align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]- MOWGLI -

I adopted Mowgli as a baby from a supposed Guinea Pig 'rescue' advertising on Craigslist. When I arrived they were in horribly small cages, improper diet, and there was a known female in a males' cage! I couldn't leave without Mowgli so I payed the 'adoption fee'. They were rescuing these pigs, but were not giving them anymore of a better home in the big picture. I bonded Mowgli to Henry, they were pals for quite a while. Only recently did they start fighting really badly so I separated them. They are both much happier! Mowgli is a pig with attitude that has bit me twice. I accept him for his faults and we have a good relationship these days. I can groom and hold him without him trying to murder me, that's always a good sign, lol!














The Ratties


- ZEE -

2 year old Dumbo mismarked Siamese. I've never seen a rattie like Zee, he is a Siamese with a light hood and stripe down his back. He is my heart rattie and was saved from the feeder bin at a pet store. I couldn't leave him there. He had a rip in his ear and bite mark on his neck. He was originally being sold as a pet, but after getting a fight with another rat they put him in the feeder bin.
[/align] [align=center]






- KIP & BEAR -

Two brothers that live with Zee, both 1 years old. I got them for free off Craigslist when they were little babies to bond with Zee. All three took to each other instantly! I call them the three stooges because when you walk by their cage all three are clinging to the bars for a treat or lovin'. Kip and Bear are goofy boys that like to play. Kip is a beige mismarked hooded and Bear is the same except black in color.












Baby Picture!






Rat Pile!






Rat Cage







The Gecko

Taji is my Crested Gecko that I got from the Sacramento Reptile Expo after a month or two of intense research. I was drawn to the species because of the fact they eat a packaged & nutritionally complete fruit diet available online and at stores along with crickets once a week. Crested Gecko's are just overall very awesome. Taji is a big boy at 54 grams and is 3 years old. He lives in a 18x18x24 heavily planted tank that's kept warm and humid like his natural environment.

Fired Up







Taji's Abode








The Hamster

Pixie is my hamster who will be turning a year old in May. She was actually an impulse buy, sad but true. My heart hammie that was a rescue named Cozy had recently passed and I went into a small chain pet store that just happened to have adorable babies that tugged at my numb heartstrings. Needless to say I took her home. See, this is why Erika stays away from pet stores now.











 [/align]


----------



## missyscove (Mar 26, 2010)

Is this your first blog?
Great pictures! I'm looking forward to seeing more here.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice Photos!


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, Christina and Misty! 


*missyscove wrote: *


> Is this your first blog?
> Great pictures! I'm looking forward to seeing more here.


Hmmm... I don't think it is. I believe I had two previously that I didn't really keep up with and they were strictly bunny blogs. I'm hoping to be more involved with this one since it's for all the critters. Will be adding to the blog later!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 26, 2010)

Mowgli reminds me of the character in G Force!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 26, 2010)

I love your crestie..I am getting 1-2 "pet only" when the next reptile show comes about.

Pixie is super adorable too!

And I really love Dunkin..he is sooo handsome!


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Helen and Myia!

It's so beautiful outside today. The sun is shinning bright and I can hear the birds chirping outside. Spring has definitely sprung, everything is green and beautiful! Yesterday we had a small storm system pass by. I love how extra refreshing the air is after. I have the window open so the critters can enjoy the fresh air. Everyone is chilled today. Just overall a calm and lovely day. Amber was snoozing on her side next to Dunkin. I tried to sneak a picture but my camera died right after turning on and I'm out of batteries! Note to self: Buy more batteries. 

I do have an adorable video I want to share of Dunkin & Amber. 
I also don't believe I ever posted Amber's birthday video? Bad Erika! 

Here they both are, Enjoy! :hearts:


[align=center] [flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/dneNFmyZjfU[/flash][/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/IOZalGCX-rA[/flash][/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 26, 2010)

lone your animals!!!!! lone the piggie lips amd the rattie babies lookin out the cage!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, that is quite a zoo you have. I like the story about Cody, I had a similiar situation only it was my dog raised around cats. Sounds like a happy critter household.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Fran and Dave! 

I haven't been able to update because I'm sooo exhausted. Went on a road trip with some friends to attend The Wonderful World of Rats at the Peninsula Humane Society & SPCA in San Mateo. It was fun, I was there helping to promote Rat Haven Sanctuary. All the critters are doing good!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just catching up! I'm so glad that your two bun-buns bonded and are happy.  Lovin' the pictures of your other critters, too!


----------



## hln917 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great video! Everytime I try to video tape my buns, as soon as they see the camera, they'll stop and just sit there. Happy Birthday Amber!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 31, 2010)

Sooo jealous of your cutie pair.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! I have new pictures to share. :biggrin2:

So has anyone else noticed their animals have gone crazy?! I honestly think they can smell/sense that it's spring now because they are all super hyper and active lately. Random note, as I'm typing this I hear Dunkin slurping water from his bowl. That's my favorite part about them having bowls for water! The adorable sounds they make when drinking, hehe. All the critters are doing great! On another note, Amber chewed through my phone cord... :grumpy: It's my fault really, I didn't bunny proof good enough. Amber being miss adventure will find the weakest point, not matter how small.

Dunkin and Amber cuddling, awww! I didn't even put them like this.
Amber just went over and plopped down beside Dunkin. 






Here Amber is enjoying her cute house... but has yet to realize it has been occupied. 






I think she has noticed the fur ball below now, note the look of disapproval.


----------



## Jessyka (Apr 2, 2010)

I miss using a bowl for water instead of a bottle but Bayou sheds soooo much. I can change the water every five minutes and the water is still full of hair. :grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 2, 2010)

In that picture of them snuggling, it looks like Amber is pushing Dunkin over.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 2, 2010)

Erika your bunnies are soooooooo cute.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 2, 2010)

Jess- Yeah, that's a major down side! That and they drink a lot more water so I re-fill it every morning and before bed. They do have a water bottle available with the bowl of water, but they greatly prefer the bowl. 

Rebecca- Thank you! 

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> In that picture of them snuggling, it looks like Amber is pushing Dunkin over.


That's because she is, lol! She practically laid ON him, the poor guy. I snapped the picture just before he jumped up and went to explore. He didn't appreciate being smashed together when there was a huge room of space. Amber was always like that with him though, even before they were bonded. She would lay right up against his cage. She loves to cuddle with her husbun!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 3, 2010)

I was actually thinking about getting one of those little house for my girls, but I didn't know if it would hold the weight of one on top. Didn't want one to squash the other inside. Apparently according to your picture it should be fine! :biggrin2: Do your buns ever go inside?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 4, 2010)

Love her expression, I told you the cat is not allowed to be down there!


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 6, 2010)

Helen- Sometimes they go in the cube. Mostly Amber likes to sit on-top. 

For Easter I did a egg hunt, Bunny style. Here is the video I put together!

[align=center]
[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/EkdgumzLC2E[/flash]
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cute video. I Love when Dunkin Binkies


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 7, 2010)

That was adorable! Who found the most eggs?  My two favorite parts are when Dunkin binkies in front of the cat (and the cat looks semi-startled), and when Dunkin and Amber bump noses, then he binkies away. It looked like a boy getting a kiss from the girl he likes, then the overjoyed moment right afterward. Too cute!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh my god. That is the coolest idea ever. I love it. Thanks, you've given me an awesome enrichment idea for my guys. Win.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 7, 2010)

Great video!! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 7, 2010)

How cute!

Can you tell me about your himalayans temeperment?


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  

The egg hunt was a lot of fun. I will definitely be doing it next year!


*Myia09 wrote: *


> How cute!
> 
> Can you tell me about your himalayans temeperment?


Dunkin is a gentleman. From day one (when he was 6 weeks old) he instantly took to using his litter box. I didn't even have to try. He hardly ever gets into trouble when playing outside of his cage. He is quite the character; binkies and flops on his side constantly. He has a small toy teddy bear that's his 'baby' which he cuddles next to and grooms a few times a day. He continues to do this even though he is bonded with Amber. As a baby he was very affectionate and would give kisses. Now that he is older he will do it occasionally. He loves to play with toys. The only thing about him is he hates being picked up (has gotten better though) or being turned on his back for grooming. I have to do 'bunny burrito' when grooming him because he tends to turn his head and nip at my shoulder. Oh, and he thumps when he wants something. Usually for your attention or if you are being too slow to give him pellets.


I guess Amber was a bit grumpy this morning because she got in an argument with poor Dunkin. She wanted to be groomed, Dunkin was ignoring her, so she proceeded to mount and hump him. Dunkin wasn't happy and they were hopping in circles. If they could talk they would have totally been cursing at each other. I told Amber to knock it off, surprisingly she listened. Then they went back to eating pellets and cuddling together. Bunny relationships are so similar to humans, it's quite amusing.



I'm off to go volunteer at the rabbit rescue. Time to go cuddle some bunnies!


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 8, 2010)

All of your babies are adorable. And you take great pictures. They are so clear. Keep sharing the pics!


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Amy!  I just finished cleaning Taji's terrarium, here are some pictures. 

Nice and clean enclosure... 
Pic came out blurry but you can see him in the bottom right hand corner.  
He's like, "I can come out now?" So adorable.








Looking handsome! He just had a nice shed. (please ignore hand sanitizer in background)












After the cleaning and photo session I took Taji out. He loves to leap from one hand to the next and onto my chest. Not to mention just look around. It's actually a bit creepy seeing something come flying at you with spread legs; probably stems from my fear of spiders jumping on me. Cresties have incredible accuracy when leaping. I will have to get a video sometime. You can always tell when he will jump, he squats down and shakes his butt while eyeing where he wants to land. My cat, Cody, goes absolutely _crazy _when I have Taji out, so I'm always extra cautious. 

I also got a cute picture of Mowgli, the 1 year old Guinea Pig. I'm going to try to re-bond him with Henry Benry but give them a much larger cage. 2x6 cubes and coroplast to be exact. That's 13 square feet of room. Male Guinea Pig's are such hormonal little things, it doesn't help Mowgli is at the age equivalent of a teenager so he thinks he's all that and a bag of chips. 

Look at that innocent face...


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 11, 2010)

Time to re-introduce Henry Benry and Mowgli. Should be very amusing, I will try to get video of it. There will be lots of rumblestrutting and humping just because they are boars.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 11, 2010)

May I ask why are you using a heat lamp on the crested gecko tank?



*edit, I guess I should clarify..I see your in California..crested geckos need to be inbetween 75-80, so most warmer states (Like you and I) they do great in our room temp houses. So I have never used a heat lamp or pad, and never had any problems.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 11, 2010)

Sure, you can ask, especially since it's a reoccurring debate for me. If he needs one or not. I've posted about it on the Crested Gecko forum more than once. I live in the foothills, we sometimes get snow, so our climate is a little cooler. When the weather gets warmer I wont be using the heat lamp, but I have been using it for now because without it the temperature doesn't rise above 70 degrees. We keep our house quite cool for the bunnies and myself, I'm on a medication that makes me get really warm easily. So during the day we turn up the heat to 69 F. At night it drops to around 66 F. Taji really slows down and loses his appetite if I take away his heat lamp in these kind of temperatures. It's a 40 watt and I have a probe in the tank.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Sure, you can ask, especially since it's a reoccurring debate for me. If he needs one or not. I've posted about it on the Crested Gecko forum more than once. I live in the foothills, we sometimes get snow, so our climate is a little cooler. When the weather gets warmer I wont be using the heat lamp, but I have been using it for now because without it the temperature doesn't rise above 70 degrees. We keep our house quite cool for the bunnies and myself, I'm on a medication that makes me get really warm easily. So during the day we turn up the heat to 69 F. At night it drops to around 66 F. Taji really slows down and loses his appetite if I take away his heat lamp in these kind of temperatures. It's a 40 watt and I have a probe in the tank.



Thats what I figured! lol! Yeah, I don't blame you for using one. I have chinchillas who need to stay at 70, and in my current housing situation I would probably have to use one too (Alhtough I hate lamps, so I would probably opt for a pad) but when I had my cresties, I had the chins in their own room so my cresties lived happily without heat.

Do you have UVB for the plant? I am going to do a planted tank for my cresteds and I am goign to be using moss and other plants that need an extra light, but I wonder how the cresteds will react to it (Not the uvb but the bright light) since there is "Debate" on thier eye senstivity.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Sure, you can ask, especially since it's a reoccurring debate for me. If he needs one or not. I've posted about it on the Crested Gecko forum more than once. I live in the foothills, we sometimes get snow, so our climate is a little cooler. When the weather gets warmer I wont be using the heat lamp, but I have been using it for now because without it the temperature doesn't rise above 70 degrees. We keep our house quite cool for the bunnies and myself, I'm on a medication that makes me get really warm easily. So during the day we turn up the heat to 69 F. At night it drops to around 66 F. Taji really slows down and loses his appetite if I take away his heat lamp in these kind of temperatures. It's a 40 watt and I have a probe in the tank.


LOL ditto for us. We keep the apartment very cool and I don't have the 40watt in Jax's tank it gets way to low and she slows down.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ali really? I havnen't seen any difference in my leo's with the 70ish degree it is in the apartment. Thier heat pad is usually enough. In fact, I usually find them on the cool side during the day. 

I guess I should state that I had a heat lamp catch on fire so thats why I dislke them so much..It was only a 75 watt in a larger dome heat lamp (I forget..the 12 inch size?)
And I also had a rehab bearded dragon who's owner picked up up, the dragon fought a bit, the owner dropped him, he fell on the light and got burned. With dragons they do need the upper light so I guess there is no avoiding it


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Ali really? I havnen't seen any difference in my leo's with the 70ish degree it is in the apartment. Thier heat pad is usually enough. In fact, I usually find them on the cool side during the day.
> 
> I guess I should state that I had a heat lamp catch on fire so thats why I dislke them so much..It was only a 75 watt in a larger dome heat lamp (I forget..the 12 inch size?)
> And I also had a rehab bearded dragon who's owner picked up up, the dragon fought a bit, the owner dropped him, he fell on the light and got burned. With dragons they do need the upper light so I guess there is no avoiding it



My apartment at its highest temp is 70, I have central air so it tends be very very cool here. Plus east coast here, cold weather central. 

Makes sense that it would bother you. I have never had an issue with them. I have had them since I got Bo in late winter 04.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 11, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Thats what I figured! lol! Yeah, I don't blame you for using one. I have chinchillas who need to stay at 70, and in my current housing situation I would probably have to use one too (Alhtough I hate lamps, so I would probably opt for a pad) but when I had my cresties, I had the chins in their own room so my cresties lived happily without heat.
> 
> Do you have UVB for the plant? I am going to do a planted tank for my cresteds and I am goign to be using moss and other plants that need an extra light, but I wonder how the cresteds will react to it (Not the uvb but the bright light) since there is "Debate" on thier eye senstivity.


The plant is actually fake. Looks pretty darn real! I would have loved to do a planted tank with natural substrate but I give Taji crickets weekly (it's his favorite hobby, haha) and I worry too much about impaction even on Eco Earth because he goes crazy hunting. I tried feeding him in a large plastic bin on paper towels but he only will hunt in his terrarium. I bought that big plant at a craft store that sells a lot of good quality fake plants. They had fake moss in the pot so I took that out and put in real moss to keep the humidity up. Right now using a heat lamp this time of year his tank gets to about 73 - 74 F. So pretty perfect. At night I keep it on and it drops a few degrees to 71. He basks under it when cold and goes to the cooler side of the tank when warm enough. 

I did use a low watt UVB for a while with Taji because there is some debate if it's helpful. We know that Cresties are nocturnal and spend their time sleeping on leaves and what not, but some believe enough of the UVB would still reach them to be beneficial. Some breeders have reported improved coloring and appetite with a low watt UVB. Others do not believe it helps in anyway. I used a 26 W 2.0 Repti Glo for a while. I stopped using it though. He showed no negative effects to it and I do know of breeders/keepers that use that kind of low watt UVB.

Heat lamps can be scary, but I have yet to have a problem. Well besides setting it down on the rug and forgetting to turn it off then wondering what that smell is. Haha! That was pretty bad. I did have a bad experience with a faulty heat pad though. It melted onto the bottom of the tank. I think that was a rare occurrence.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow it does look real! lol. I have been lucky, my past cresteds all were able to eat from a critter keeper. 

Yeah, I have heard the UVB debate too, but as a former breeder myself, I don't believe in the hype. But if they do use it, its not harmful so really its up to the owner I think. 

Its like the baby food debate too. Cresteds are just so debated. What do you feed? I feed unlimited crested gecko diet, I let it "rot" a bit (keep it in the cage for a couple days, take out if there is mold however) and then I feed crickets to babies once a week, and adults only once a month. As a treat I feed bannanas. No worms or roaches either.

Yeah, heat pads are probably just and dangerous no doubt. I know mine was probably a freak accident, but I still get nervous with them. When we get our bearded dragon, I know I have to use one but it really frightens me!


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh man, I am SO afraid of electrical fires. I have a lot of heat lamps going in my room, as well as aquarium filters and bubblers. Makes me very paranoid. *shudder* I'm glad that if I move to where I'm contemplating, my herps and/or fish will probably be housed in a seperate building. I love them, but if I have to choose between the herp barn burning down, or my house with me, my fiance, and our parrots burning down... I choose the former.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh Erika, I just watched that Easter Egg Hunt video and I have to say that is so clever!! Where did you ever get that idea? 

I'm going to have to try that with my bunners. lol. Looks like they would have so much fun - and it seems like Amber and Dunkin sure did!  

Emily


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 11, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> What do you feed? I feed unlimited crested gecko diet, I let it "rot" a bit (keep it in the cage for a couple days, take out if there is mold however) and then I feed crickets to babies once a week, and adults only once a month. As a treat I feed bannanas. No worms or roaches either.


Crested Gecko Diet is his staple and always available to him. He also likes it aged and thick, so usually if it's too watery I will let it sit for a day or two. Then he gets his 5 crickets once a week, gut loaded and dusted (Phosphorus Free Calcium with Vit D). He gets quite neurotic if he doesn't get his 5 weekly crickets and will start stalking imaginary crickets. He is quite the character. He is afraid of large crickets even though most Crestie's his size have no problem with them. He refuses to eat them. So I feed him smaller end medium sized ones. 

Thanks Emily! I actually got the idea from Ren's thread. She was asking if any members do anything special for Easter. Usually I don't but then the Bunny Easter Egg Hunt idea popped into my head! I will definitely be doing it next year. It was a big hit with the bunnies and actually held Amber's attention.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 15, 2010)

The bunnies were sure wild last night! I got to watch the bunny 500 and some seriously high binkies. I think they have been feeling frisky with the nice weather. I've been thinking lately... if either Dunkin or Amber need to go to the vet then I should bring them together. They don't like to be a part and will groom each other once reunited. So I need to purchase a larger travel carrier. I also want to have it on hand for emergencies. Speaking of emergencies, I'm putting together a First Aid & Emergency kit for the animals. 

Here is a cute picture I got of the bunnies. Sorry it's blurry! 








Zee thinks I'm mighty tasty... 







The awesome hammock I bought at the Wonderful World of Rats.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 16, 2010)

Dewey's death and the reality that he isn't here just sometimes hits me...

Today is one of those days. :tears2: 

Then it makes me feel like Miss. Sensitive because it's been what, a year? Non-rabbit lovers don't understand. "You are still mourning over that _rabbit_?" Is what they probably think. I am a very emotional person, so yes I am still mourning. I just don't think I'm over the horror of that night. It was really traumatizing. When I went in that back room and saw the vet performing CPR on his lifeless body I completely broke down. I just picked him up, hugged him, and sobbed... he didn't look like Dewey anymore. He was cold, limp, and his eyes were glazed. Just an empty body. I was glad he was free from the pain of those damned seizures, but that didn't stop the tears from flowing. I will never be able to forget walking in that back room or holding his lifeless body. To this day when we drive past that Emergency Vet building I have to look away. I doubt I would ever be able to walk back through those doors, it's that bad.

My tribute to Dewey... I take comfort in looking at this in the garden each day.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sorry you are having one of those bad days, Erika. I get the same way when I think too much about my little Zaide (dwarfed 7 month old kitten) - he passed away right before my eyes due to what also was probably a seizure. I miss that little guy so much....its been a year and a half and I can't believe October 1st will be 2 years without "my little tiger".

One of the things that helped me through the grieving process was to get a tattoo of my baby....now he is always "with me" and I stare at "him" every single morning after I get out of the shower. Its just amazing how my tattoo artist was able to create such a "spot on" portrait of him....


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 16, 2010)

That is a gorgeous tattoo, Amy. 

What's especially hard is Dewey died on the night of Dunkin's birthday. So I'm always torn two directions. During the day I'm celebrating with Mr. Dunk and at night I'm a mess grieving for Dewey. It's actually gotten _worse_ as time has passed. That's how I grieve and just me though. I have a delayed response to traumatic events I suppose.

Look at me, it's Friday night and my mind is stuck in the past. Ugh... 
I just have to keep remembering that he isn't in pain anymore. Nothing can hurt him now.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 16, 2010)

That has to be hard that he died on the night of Dunkin's birthday . I felt bad calling Alicia screaming and crying right after Zaide passed because he died on her birthday!

I hope with time you can learn to cope with Dewey's passing....it is just so hard when you think of them as your child. It is even worse when you are caring for an animal that you know is "special" (like Zaide was, due to dwarfism) or had known medical issues (like Dewey)...you bond with them so much more and when they are gone, it really just kills you.

How do you keep rats as pets? I'm still torn up after Spootie's passing, but Spice died a few months after him and I cried hard, but I was also numb. Maybe its because I mentally prepare myself that rats just die at a super "young" age and that's life for them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> That has to be hard that he died on the night of Dunkin's birthday . I felt bad calling Alicia screaming and crying right after Zaide passed because he died on her birthday!



Don't ever feel bad for that Amy. 

Erika it's ok to still hurt. It's normal when you love that deep. I thought I would be ok by now for Sam. I am for the most part but every so often it sneaks up on me. Like a kick in the rear. Next month it will be three years I lost her. It hurts like crazy the closer it gets.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comfort Amy and Alicia. :hug:

Amy- It's hard with rat's, it truly is. They age so quickly. My older boy Zee is starting to slow down. It also is starting to take him longer to get going when he wakes up from sleeping. When they pass of course I cry and grieve for them but I will admit I find it easier to come to terms with the death of a rattie. I love them dearly and we share a bond but in the back of my mind I know how short their lives are. So I guess when they do cross the bridge it's not completely unexpected. Does that make sense? I hope so.

The kitties got spoiled yesterday! We got a huge 6ft tall cat tree and water fountain. 








"What is dis...?" 












Just a cute short video of Baby trying to figure out what the fountain is about. 

Please ignore the voices... :whistling


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 20, 2010)

What happened to it being spring? We have a winter like storm passing through that has brought chilly temperatures and rain. Make up your mind Weather! The critters are enjoying the drop in temperature though. I need to get some crickets for Taji, as of late he's been coming to the front of the terrarium and staring at me. I believe that's my cue, haha.

The piggies are bonded again and doing great. I just ordered two Cozy Saks from The Cozy Cavy and new coroplast to make their cage look nicer since I slaughtered the current one when I combined their cages. The boys still act like boys though! Here is a glimpse into having two boars.

Mouth Open = Warning






If that doesn't work then chatter your teeth...






Then of course there is the humping.






Then relaxation for a while.






And this is what I deal with pretty much all day!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 20, 2010)

Your piggies are gorgeous


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 20, 2010)

They make the cutest noises! Was this the beginning of bonding, or will they always be like that?


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 20, 2010)

undergunfire wrote:


> They make the cutest noises! Was this the beginning of bonding, or will they always be like that?



I love their noises too 
I have three piggies living in my bedroom, sometimes you do feel like throwing a show at their cage though when it is the weekend and they want veggies at 7.00am!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww, piggies! Too bad they don't get along 100%.  I hope they get used to each other and stop the humping madness!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love piggie noises..when I don't have to hear it at night! LOL.

That video of your cat is adorable!


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 21, 2010)

That behavior is quite normal for Guinea Pig males and surprisingly is them getting along pretty darn well! They are always displaying their dominance and even do it just for the fun of it. 

You should have seen Mowgli a few months ago before they got separated. Oh my god! He was a crazy humping machine and hormones flooding through him. He had just hit his awful teenager phase. He is calmed down a lot since then, which is why the boys are together again. Also, Henry Benry was looking depressed and not eating hay. Now he is back to his old self. 

Of course it helps them to get along now that they have a 84" x 27" beast of a cage.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Which one is which again? The tri-colored guy makes me think of my Regiford.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 25, 2010)

Kelly; Henry Benry is the tri-colored pig, Mowgli is the crested. 


So I may be getting a third rabbit this afternoon... Surprising I know! It's not an impulse buy though. I've been thinking about this for a month now. How I came across this boy is a long story. A breeder is needing to find him a home by tonight. She's been trying hard to find him one without any luck. He was the runt of the litter, she didn't expect him to make it but he has. He is now around 10 weeks old. He needs to go to a pet home because he isn't showable. Letting him go as snake food has been considered but she couldn't go through with it, thankfully. He's a nethie. 

I will let you all know how it goes. 
Fingers crossed, sounds like this little one is out of options.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 25, 2010)

Eeek hope it goes well!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 25, 2010)

Good luck, Erika! Sounds like the little bun guy is lucky that you are able to help him out !


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 26, 2010)

:caffeine

The little baby boy is home and settling in well. He dove right into his pile of hay which he didn't have access to at his previous home. He doesn't drink out of a water bottle, but that's fine. I cannot understand why no one wanted him, I think he is gorgeous. He has a great personality too and is 9 weeks old (birthday is the day after valentines day). He is sooo small! I will post pictures tomorrow, time for some shut eye.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad to hear he is home safe and sound! Are you keeping him or just fostering? I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 26, 2010)

Can't wait for pictures of him


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 26, 2010)

We are keeping him. There is no way we could let him go. Earlier today he fell asleep in my arms while I watched TV. He has already stolen a piece of my heart. Thankfully it has enough room for all three bunnies.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 26, 2010)

Aww.....well where are those pictures?! I also can't wait to see what you name him :biggrin:.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new furbaby!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the new fur kid. Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 27, 2010)

Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 27, 2010)

I've keep you all waiting long enough. :biggrin:


Introducing.........

..............



Felix!

Can you believe no one wanted him? :cry2 Supposedly a lot of people didn't like how small he really is. No joke, he is tiny and was the runt of a litter of five. I just got finished weighing him and he is 361 grams, so not even a pound yet. My guinea pigs weigh more than that at 2 1/2 lbs. I made a NIC cage but soon realized he could squeeze his head through if he wanted to. Thankfully I have a spare Super Pet Cage he's being housed in for now. He is also somewhat special needs due to the fact he cannot drink from a water bottle (tiny mouth) and his pellets have to be crushed smaller.





















Video-

http://s572.photobucket.com/albums/ss162/LionCalie/Felix/?action=view&current=1d1c287a.flv


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 27, 2010)

I just died a little bit inside.

SO DARN CUTE


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 27, 2010)

OMG he's so freaking cute. Just want to cuddle him all day.


----------



## Cabrissi (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh. My. Goodness. If I wasn't a 27 hour international flight away I'd have to come bun-nap him! That is a positively obscene amount of cute! How could anyone have not wanted him???? O_O


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, great pictures! He is really adorable:hearts:. What kind of bunny is he?


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

Felix is a Netherland Dwarf and Vienna-Marked, I think.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 27, 2010)

Proof that bonded bunnies can still be affectionate to humans! 


[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/KMmViJ1HaDQ[/flash]


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 27, 2010)

Omg too cute! He is gorgeous!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2010)

OMG I WANT I WANT I WANT!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 27, 2010)

JadeIcing wrote:


> OMG I WANT I WANT I WANT!



Ok me and Ali have decided I get him in the winter she gets him in the summer. Ok we will be there in five hours. 

h34r2:whistling


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 28, 2010)

What a great video!


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 28, 2010)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> JadeIcing wrote:
> 
> 
> > OMG I WANT I WANT I WANT!
> ...


Hey, where does that leave me?! :laughsmiley: LOL! 


Uploading more pictures and video of the bunnies now.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't wait :hyper:!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 29, 2010)

Awww Dunkin is such a mommas boy


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 29, 2010)

I want both of them! :hearts:


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Sorry I couldn't upload the new pics and vids last night.

So I had some health concerns with Felix and this morning we went in for a wellness exam. Felix is a healthy bunny according the vet. You can see the thread Here. Something he mentioned though is he thinks Felix is actually a female! I really liked this vet, he is very bunny savvy. I think he is right. I made a thread about that too with pictures of his/her genitals. 

What Gender is Felix?

I will need some help deciding on a new name since it looks like he is a she. :biggrin:


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh my gawd. That baby bunny is SO friggen cute!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 30, 2010)

I can be out there in 5 hours!!! :biggrin2:

What a cutie, I can't b/l noone wanted her.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 30, 2010)

It looks like Felix is a male, not positive though so I will have to wait and see. I'm going to bring him to the rabbit rescue with me sometime soon when I volunteer so the founder can give me her opinion. It's so hard because his genitals are super tiny. For now I will keep calling Felix a boy. 

Felix either loves me a _lot _or I taste delicious! urpletongueHe will zip around and binky then run back over to me to snuggle against my arm. He then proceeds to groom me like there is no tomorrow. After that it's zipping off binking again. My mother says he likes the salt but I always reply to that statement with, "No he loves ME not my salt!" I'm not sure if that's true but hey, it's what I like to believe, lol. Dunkin was very licky as a baby and he still is today even though he has a wife now.

I'm excited for tomorrow. :hyper: 
A new Petco opened in our area and the grand opening is this weekened. The rescue I volunteer at, Second Chance Bunnies, was invited. So I will be going to help educate the public on Rabbit awareness and welfare with them. A few of the rescued bunnies are coming along too. It looks like we may start having adoption events. I'm a naturally shy person but animals bring out a different side of me.


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 30, 2010)

Isn't grooming awesome! I love it!

and that Petco awarness thing sound so cool!


----------



## Happi Bun (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, I hope it turns out to be a good experience. 
I'm still nervous though! Social anxiety and what not. :twitch:


I felt super guilty a few hours ago. I was sitting beside the couch watching Felix play and burn some of that baby energy. It's so adorable because he will tire himself out then come over and crash beside me. That's when I know he needs a nap. Anyway, so he was out on the couch and I got up to go check the computer. My mother was sitting in a chair on the other side of the room keeping an eye on him. I guess I got so preoccupied doing whatever on the computer that I totally forgot about little Felix on the couch! About 10 mins later my mom comes in saying Felix flipped out. I gasped and got all worked out that I forgot about him. She said his behavior completely changed when I didn't come back. He leaped onto the arm of the couch, ran across the back, jumped back down on the cushions and then dropped onto the floor below. To some it up, he was in a panic. My mother quickly scooped him up and placed him back in his cage. Thank goodness he is fine! I ran out into the living room and apologized to him, though I doubt he understood what I was so worked up over. I gave him lots of lovin and in return he groomed my hand.

I also got the piggies new cage put together tonight. Love the way it looks now! It's a 2x4 grid with a 2x1 kitchen area. I ordered some new cozies that should arrive any day now. So soon I will be taking out the stools because they do argue over them.


----------



## undergunfire (May 1, 2010)

That is an awesome piggie cage, Erika! Did you order cozies from The Cozy Cavy?


----------



## Myia09 (May 1, 2010)

That is a great cage!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I cannot understand why no one wanted him...


I can't believe it either! I watched the video and thought he is so cute how could anyone resist the little guy. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 2, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Did you order cozies from The Cozy Cavy?


I sure did! :thumbup


The Petco Grand Opening event went _really_ well, it was filled with drama though. Right when we get there and set up the bunny we brought rips off her dew claw. Blood is just pouring out but thankfully the founder noticed right away! She had brought some stuff to stop the bleeding but it wasn't working. One of the gals working as a groomer at the Petco was nice enough to offer some of the bleeding stop they use. It worked super good. After that a lady from a local dog/cat rescue group comes over with a carrier full of tiny kittens. Someone was trying to sell them outside the store, they were way too young to be away from momma. So she took the babies from the person and will be bottle feeding them. I'm guessing she probably said give them to me or I will report you to the authorities. 

Things settled down a bit after that. People would come over and look at our set-up and the bunny we brought. I took her out a few times and sat with her on my lap. Kids would come up and gently stroke her back. Overall she was behaving like a very good bunny. Of course she was pretty horrified in the beginning and would just sit in her litter box. A few hours towards the end she started to hop around and play though. Then the drama started back up again. A dog wearing a harness came running through the store; owner no where in sight. Some employees caught him and walked him outside. For a minute everyone thought someone just dumped him. Eventually the owners (two teen boys) came and claimed him, saying he jumped out of their truck. :rollseyes

Then we noticed a family quickly leaving the store. One of the daughters was holding a TINY baby bunny that had to have not been any older than 4 weeks. Petco doesn't sell rabbit's. The founder tried to stop them but they were talking so fast she couldn't in time. It was really heartbreaking because I have a feeling they bought it from somewhere. 

We were able to help educate a few people that had bunnies themselves, so that was very good. Also just getting the word out. One cool thing was the huge but still young Great Dane!


----------



## Happi Bun (May 7, 2010)

Ah, my blog has died!






It's 4:00 am, why am I awake? Darn you insomnia... 
I knew I would regret not taking my sleep aid. Sooo, I will post pictures instead.






Here we have Miss Amber sporting her lop ears, which only occurs when she's tired.







Bunny Roar! Still from a video clip, hence the lack of quality.







Dunkin giving kisses to his momma :love:







Amber and Dunkin are still bonded and doing great. 
It's so nice to know they have each other when I'm not around. 







Cute video of the couple exploring their new Critter Castle!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 7, 2010)

I want all your critters.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 7, 2010)

Cute video! I love Dunkin's white fur! It just always seems so clean!

On a side note, I thought it was funny how the song "Crazy" by Gnarls Barkley is playing in the background while you're talking to your bunnies.  I talk to my guys all the time, and Will says that I'm crazy.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 7, 2010)

Ali- Aw, that's sweet but you can't have... :big wink: LOL, my life would be far too dull.

Kelly- Thanks! Ha, so you picked up on that? A song talking about being crazy in the background of someone talking to pet bunnies. I talk to all my critters, even the fish. 


New Felix pictures! He had a little outside adventure.


----------



## hln917 (May 7, 2010)

Felix is such a cutie, I still can't b/l noone wanted him. **** which I had known about him before you!


----------



## Myia09 (May 7, 2010)

OMG I want felix so bad. Sooooo cute


----------



## cheryl (May 7, 2010)

Aww Felix is adorable!


----------



## Happi Bun (May 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone. :biggrin: I got some pics and vids of the other critters enjoying veggies.

Rattums-





^ Zee (2 years old) hoarding veggies :hearts Click to view video







Salad:: Green Leaf, Romaine, Italian Parsley, Carrot slices with grain mix on top
Rest of plate:: Grain Mix and Baby Oatmeal Cereal
Hammie-

She had the same thing, just a _much _smaller amount. 






^ Click to view video








Here is a new picture of her abode. It's the same size as a 20 gallon long tank. I just cleaned it before snapping the pic, hence the toilet paper scattered. I do this for mental stimulation, she goes around collecting the bedding and then makes a nest in her wooden den (aka house).


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 10, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I want all your critters.


I've already claimed them!

Erika Felix is just so cute. I didn't look at the forum much last week otherwise I would of seen your cute updates.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 11, 2010)

It should be illegal to have that much cuteness in one tiny package! (Felix)

Regarding the ratties, why is it that animals are at their cutest while eating, cleaning and sleeping? That's when people are at their not-cutest!


----------



## Happi Bun (May 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! :biggrin:


How do you tell when a Crested Gecko is sleeping when they don't have eyelids? 

Their lashes curl down!


----------



## Happi Bun (May 15, 2010)

Felix is afraid of children.  

Did I tell you guys how the breeder that needed to get rid of him had a young boy (around 5 years old) that would just reach in the cage and grab the bunnies by the middle? He would walk around holding them like that. It almost gave me a heart attack, I was so worried he would drop one. I didn't consider this could have made Felix fear children. He is sooo sweet with adults, will lick you like crazy. I brought Felix to a friends house with two children that were a bit older. I told them they could softly pet him. Felix sniffed and ran away with a thump! So unlike him. I tried showing Felix it was okay. Her children were very gentle and calm. Yet whenever they would pet him his eyes would be huge and he would just want to get away. It's quite sad. Yet another reason I'm very thankful we got him.


----------



## undergunfire (May 15, 2010)

Aww...poor Felix . I am so glad you got him, too...he looks like such a little sweetie :halo.


----------



## hln917 (May 16, 2010)

Glad you have him safe in your home! Now more pics of Felix please!!! He's so adorable.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 19, 2010)

You ask and I obey... 

Felix has a new pretty harness! Funny story behind it, I couldn't find any that would fit him. Tried a kitten harness, too big had to return it. Toy dog breed harnesses wouldn't work either. Finally I got the bright idea of a ferret harness. It fits perfectly.









"What is dis mom? *sniff sniff*"







"I is so handsome!"







Also check out This thread - *New addition!*


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 19, 2010)

That last picture is *squee!*-worthy!  Even Will, the big, bad manly-man, admitted that Felix is adorable!


----------



## undergunfire (May 19, 2010)

Ohhhhh Felix :inlove:.


----------



## Myia09 (May 19, 2010)

How do you ventilate your hammy cage? I have been dying to get my hammie a bigger cage and I think I am going to finally cave in and get a tubberwear container (Desptie protests from James) 

Can you post pics?

And that is an awesome picture of your crestie! Ugh I can't wait to own one again...I love when they curl down! Such a great photo! 

And again..I could steal Felix..so cute.


----------



## hln917 (May 19, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> And again..I could steal Felix..so cute.


Ok you be the lookout, I'll grab him!:biggrin2:


----------



## Happi Bun (May 25, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> How do you ventilate your hammy cage? I have been dying to get my hammie a bigger cage and I think I am going to finally cave in and get a tubberwear container (Desptie protests from James)
> 
> Can you post pics?
> 
> ...


Meep, sorry I missed this, I haven't visited my own blog in a while. urpletongue

With my hammie bin cage I basically followedThis tutorial. Some things I had to get create with though, since I didn't have the proper tools. It's a huge pain in the butt (for me it was anyway) but it's so much cheaper than buying a 20 gallon long aquarium. Here is a picture of the lid. Any advice I would give is to make the hardware cloth extend horizontally as far as it will go. I left about 9 inches on both sides which was pointless, the way I have it does provide sufficient ventilation, I have yet to have a problem. I also drilled small holes in the front for added air flow.








I'm off the the grocery store but when I come back I'm gonna give this blog a picture update of the bunnies and some extra critters.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 26, 2010)

I take that back, I will be doing a picture update later _today. 

_Netherland Dwarf's are so cute, but I can see how they aren't for everyone! They make up for their small size with hyperness. Felix can jump over a 4ft tall small animal pen! I've been having one heck of a time confining him in his playpen. I cannot wait until we get hardwood floors in the hallway because then he can play there, he's not fully litter box trained. Last night he kept jumping out of his pen, I went to move him away from his jumping spot. The little punk nipped me! It didn't hurt, just was a shock. Though he did nip me one other time after the vet was finished looking him over. 

That's a bunny for you though, it's not like he could verbally tell me he didn't appreciate my behavior. 

Felix is definitely a male, his testicles are starting to drop. He is a little over 3 months old now. I will be aiming to get him neutered at 6 months so he can finish growing completely/putting on weight. Also that way I know his testicles are fully dropped. Hopefully he doesn't start marking or turn into a brat before then otherwise we will neuter him sooner. 

I will be back later to post pics.


----------



## Myia09 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks so much! I will def have to try it out.

I agree with waiting until 6 months..I believe in the same thing. A lot of people disagree with me, but I find interupting the puberty proccess can be harmful.

And yeah, he sounds like a ND! Sounds just like my pinball! (RIP)


----------



## Myia09 (May 26, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > And again..I could steal Felix..so cute.
> ...



h34r2



Let's do this.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 27, 2010)

No stealing the Felix. :raspberry: Now picture time, before I forget again!


Here is Amber doing her best impression of my lamp.
Note I don't usually let her jump up there, hence the unprotected cord and remote waiting to have its buttons chewed off. 
She looked so darn adorable though.






Just lookin' pretty and adorable as usual.






Dunkin wonders how he's supposed to ruin my curtains with a gate in his way.






The happy couple in their cage together.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 27, 2010)

Why does their "happy couple" picture remind me of "American Gothic"?  I think it's their facial expressions.  They are an adorable couple, though! (I love Amber's helicopter ears!) :hearts:


----------



## Happi Bun (May 29, 2010)

It so does! LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2010)

I think Felix needs to come summer in Indiana, what a cutie!


----------



## Happi Bun (May 30, 2010)

Dave, If I send Felix to you for the summer then you have to help figure out his perplexing behavior.  I honestly have no idea what to think or how to help him. He is giving me gray hairs at 22 years young! anic: I will touch more on this problem later because I'm a bit pressed for time right now.

Tonight I'm going on a bunny rescue mission. A gal contacted another local rabbit rescue I volunteer with (Friend of Unwanted Rabbits) that she has stray domestic rabbit's on her property. She thought there was more than one but the second got picked up by a predator. So it's urgent these bunnies get help. We for sure know there is one. It's white with black markings and around 5 lbs. A foster home has opened up so a few of us are meeting at the property at 7 tonight. I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 30, 2010)

Good luck, I hope it went well.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 31, 2010)

Rescue mission got postponed until tomorrow, we were waiting on the property owner to grant us permission onto her property but she didn't return the call. Hopefully I can still help out tomorrow, I will be pretty busy though. If not I will still left you all know how it went. 

The reason I'm going to be busy is volunteering with other rabbit rescue and I may be fostering a Lethal White guinea pig. She is at a local shelter, which is very bad, Lethal's are very high maintenance. Specific maintenance too that is not for everyone. I was contacted by a member of a Guinea Pig Forum. Due to their genetic makeup they are born blind and deaf, often times living shortened lifespans filled with costly medical care. They are very special pigs. A few rescues in the bay area/southern CA have agreed that they can take her. So tomorrow I will be trying to pull her from the shelter and holding her until transport is arranged. 

Ah! Drama. :twitch: 

Here is the new thread regarding Felix's new odd behavior-

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58181&forum_id=1


----------



## irishbunny (May 31, 2010)

Aw I hope you can get her out. Lethal Whites are so sweet!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 1, 2010)

Super bummed right now... :sigh:

The bunny rescue mission failed. We were too late. It was pretty awful actually. Not only was the property totally creepy, but it was also a freakin farm. So many places for a bunny to hide. I came armed with an x-pen, flashlight and net. All that was left of one of the rabbits was a head, still furry and everything. It was really disturbing. The rest was missing and there was hair everywhere. We also found large patches of different colored fur in two other places. We tried really hard to find any survivors and crawled through things that will probably result in a rash later, but it was pretty obvious the bunnies that recently were there have passed.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 1, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Why does their "happy couple" picture remind me of "American Gothic"?  I think it's their facial expressions.  They are an adorable couple, though! (I love Amber's helicopter ears!) :hearts


This is so hilarious! I saw the picture of the bunnies, instantly thought they looked like the old couple with the pitch fork standing in front of the house, showed the picture to my fiance and he agreed... Scrolled down and saw your reply!

Anyway, I too am in love with little Felix. I think he wants to take a trip to Alaska. He reminds me of my sweet little Skyler. I love the name Felix, too- it's actually on our list if we ever have a son!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Super bummed right now... :sigh: The bunny rescue mission failed.


I'm sorry that your rescue mission did not turn out as you planned.  All I can say is, at least you tried. :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh no, poor bunnies. Sorry, I didn't read the rest of your blog before replying before... I wonder if there are any bunnies hiding on the property still


----------



## Kitty88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Myia09 wrote:


> I just died a little bit inside.
> 
> SO DARN CUTE



:yeahthat:

I just watched Felix's baby video and wanted to let you know that watching him clean his little face on his tiny little hind feet was easily the high point of my day, at 10:43 in the morning. :biggrin:
Seriously, he's so cute I was sitting in my chair making the Home Alone scream-face. Goodness! They shouldn't be allowed to come that cute. XD

Edit: I just read the last page of your blog. I'm so sorry about the rescue. :'(


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It was hard to accept the defeat but I get peace of mind knowing we tried everything possible. We even left hay and pellets. The property owner said if she saw any bunnies again she would contact the rescue right away, so that also gives me some peace of mind.

Felix LOVES playing in the bunny proofed Kitchen. Sometimes he gets a little bit obsessive about the gate keeping him in the kitchen but he soon remembers how big of an area he is playing in and goes running off. Sometimes it takes me re-directing his attention with a healthy treat. I've been teaching him how to do circles, he has such a short attention span though. 

Tomorrow I'm going to the Rat-stravaganza at a local SPCA with a friend. Should be fun!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, I missed the part about the rescue mission. I'm sorry you had to encounter that scene.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry the rescue didn't work out.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I speak for everyone when I say that we need more pictures of everybunny! :rofl:


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry the rescue didn't work out 
I know how it feels!

Felix is just so darn cute.. I can imagine him running around!

The rat thing sounds really cool! I wish we had things like that!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 7, 2010)

*GREAT NEWS! :bunnydance:

*
You know that stray bunny we tried to rescue but ended tragically? Well the bun is still alive! He came back. I'm guessing that when his/her friend was killed by the predator that bunny ran off. The lady called the rescue saying she saw the bun bun again hanging in the spot we had left hay and pellets. I'm so happy! It's getting increasingly hotter outside though and there isn't any decent water sources. So a friend of mine that lives closer to the area (the one I helped last time) is going tomorrow to try and catch him/her.

Send all those good vibes and cross your fingers!



PS- I'm working on posting new pics of the bunnies.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 8, 2010)

ray: Good luck! :clover:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 10, 2010)

Erika, do you have any updates on the loose bunny? And... where are those pictures? I need my Felix fix. Try to get some of his tiny mouth that I keep hearing about


----------



## MILU (Jun 21, 2010)

Your pets are awesome!!!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 22, 2010)

No update on loose bunny.  I have pictures though!!








Mom and Felix


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 22, 2010)

FeFe :inlove:


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 22, 2010)

Felix is so adorable. I can't say that enough. 

Dunkin, however, is still my favorite. So adorable!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 22, 2010)

Good luck on the loose bunny.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 24, 2010)

The rescue had to take a rabbit away from an adopter due to neglect. :X They brought the bunny back since the rescue also provides bunny sitting services, to be taken care of for the 5 weeks they would be away. He may have fur mites and has a serious infection in both of his ears. It is so bad that at the base of one of the ears you can see a build up on pus under the skin and feel it. He is in pain and has hair loss on the ear from scratching trying to get relief. 

The really sad part? If the infection has already spread he may be too far gone. :tears2:

Send those good vibes for him. Why would someone get a pet just to neglect the animal so horribly? I will never understand it. I just hope he will be okay. The scary thing is you just never know what people will do. You can screen all you want but once they adopt the animal it's all up to them. Thankfully, per contract, the rescue can legally take the bunny away due to neglect and lack of veterinary care.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 28, 2010)

Poor bun.et:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Poor little guy.  I hope everything turns out well for him!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 29, 2010)

More Felix! And I hope that poor bunny will be okay


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 2, 2010)

More pictures!


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 21, 2010)

Moooore pictures we demand!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 25, 2010)

I finally have a picture update! :biggrin:

Everyone is doing well, except my Betta Paz. I'm getting help from the Betta forum though. Felix goes in for his neuter this Wednesday the 28th. I'm not worried because the vet is super qualified and rabbit savvy. One of the best in this area of California. Send those good vibes still on Weds though!

Felix is very offended by the lack of new pics of him, so here ya go. 

Pancake Felix...







Dirty Felix....






Handsome Felix!






Meanwhile our cat Cody (aka 'Baby' because of his helplessness and tiny voice) chews on hay that he will later throw up or pass in his stool. :yuck






Dunkin peeks up from his cardboard castle and gives a silly expression. 






"I am king *chins edge*!"






Amber showing off her goofy ears...






And looking adorable as usual!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 26, 2010)

*gasp* No comments on my buns? Wait, that doesn't sound right, lol!


----------



## Whiskerz (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness!
They are so cute!!!!! Your blog is fun to read :biggrin:


----------



## Whiskerz (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a question too..
How do you get your avatar like that? like to switch pictures and look cool???


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 27, 2010)

Awwww that is my boy Dunkin!

And ambers ears are sooo cute.

And felix..well it is felix! I love his markings so much. And those baby blue eyes!

UGH you are so lucky!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you, thank you! 

Whiskerz - I use a few programs and do a bit of editing. 
Would you like one? If so shoot me a PM. That goes for anyone else that would like one.


----------



## Whiskerz (Jul 27, 2010)

YES! I'd LOVE one! But I have to wait until I can get my bunnies lol.
I am actually getting them this friday. They are older than I thought.

So, I will take some pics friday of them and send them to you? via PM or what??? or can I just post them here?


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, PM the pictures when you get them and we can go from there. 

Congrats on your soon to be new bun buns!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 28, 2010)

Brought in Felix to be neutered this morning. I just called and they said he made it through just fine. 

Going to be picking him up in about two hours.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 28, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 30, 2010)

Great picture update! Such cute bunny's.

I have a dog that eats any stray pieces of hay, I think he believes if he acts like a bunny he will get even more attention.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Dave. I'm glad I'm not the only one with a carnivore who eats hay. 

I'm very anxious right now. Felix may have an infection in one of his testicles after the neuter. So I'm taking him back in to see the vet later today.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 5, 2010)

Got bit by a rattie last night. Not one of my boys though.

[align=center]
[align=left]




[/align]​[/align]


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 9, 2010)

Dunkin's Birthday is today! He's two years old!

:bunny18


----------



## Myia09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ouch on the bite!

AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUNKIN!!!! Possibly my FAVORITE bunny on the site...hope you have a very hoppy birthday!


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Myia. 

Dunkin's 2nd B-Day thread is here with PICS! - 
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=60235&forum_id=1&jump_to=807881#p807881

For you Felix fans...


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 13, 2010)

No comments at all? My blog has officially died. 

:surrender


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Thanks Myia.
> 
> Dunkin's 2nd B-Day thread is here with PICS! -
> http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=60235&forum_id=1&jump_to=807881#p807881
> ...



One what a cute bunny!

Two, he looks terrified by Kermit the frog!


----------



## Krissa (Aug 13, 2010)

Felix is adorable - I might have to bunnyknap him! He looks tiny, how much does he weigh?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 16, 2010)

Erika, I made it to your blog, haha. (I need to start getting back into them all, so I'm sorry.)

Uh, I love Dunkin!:biggrin2: Watch him, just, watch him, haha.

Felix is adoarable. Is he growing much? He's so little.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Aug 28, 2010)

Felix is so very handsome! Love your ratties too!


----------



## Happi Bun (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello blog of mine... You have been so neglected. 

I haven't been posting much on RO for the past few months, but I'm always here lurking. Life hasn't been super great this year and I had a hard relapse into depression after losing my health insurance that paid for me being properly medicated. I got on a special program however, and now I'm covered again, so things are getting better!


Bunny News:

My Californian foster bun, Sadie, went to a new foster home (a really awesome one so I can rest in peace). I now have Penny as a foster in the hopes of bonding her to our grumpy little dwarf, Felix. Penny is an Angora of some sort. She is incredibly sweet and chilled but has a very sad story. She was pulled from the county shelter by Friends Of Unwanted Rabbits, just skin and bones, a whole 3 lbs (remember she's an Angora?!) and that is being pregnant with 6 babies. Delivering the babies would surely kill her (according to the vet) and they were not in good condition due to the mothers severe neglect, so she was given an e-spay which obviously aborted the babies but saved her life. Almost all of her toes are broken, leaving her feet a bit deformed looking, I believe from an improper wired cage.

This is her before picture  I need to get an after pic, she is a different rabbit!






So her first date with Felix went... well bad. It was in the bathtub and Felix pretty much right away went after her nipping and growling. He growls at humans, no not really surprised. I broke it up and he would just go right back to it. Then they would sit still for a bit, all would be well, but right when Penny moved he would go in "I'm a big tough 2lb Netherland Dwarf" mode. Then Penny got annoyed and nip/growled back. At that point I just sat them beside each other, stroked both of their heads to distract them, and ending it on a good note. All of this took place within about 5 minutes.

Next time I tried in a small round pen. That went even worse. Same thing but this time fighting from Penny and Felix was pulling fur. Tried squirt bottle to break them up, no luck. Got in there and grabbed Felix. I decided to divide the pen and put them back in on separate sides. Then they were totally fine. Their cages are side by side and they are totally fine too. It's just Felix and that darn little man syndrome. 

Third date was on a clothes basket on top of the dryer (I didn't have enough dirty clothes to use the washing machine, le sigh) and that actually went quite well. Only a nip or two from Felix, lots of cuddling together and looking around. So my plan at this point is to do car rides to start off the dates then to neutral territory immediately after.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck bonding. Glad things are better for you.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2010)

She looks like she's a beautiful rabbit (despite the "before" picture). I can just imagine what she looks like now. Good luck with the bonding!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 12, 2010)

Poor bunny, she looks like she is a cutie.


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 12, 2010)

Aw she is cute! And I can just imagine Felix and his blue eyes being all "tough!"


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh I can't wait to see the after picture of her.
I love all your critters, they are all so cute :heartbeat:


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 13, 2011)

Blog update time! Lots of news to share, good and bad. :twitch:

Penny has Rabbit syphilis. Not just syphilis, but a very resistant kind. So far treatment has only improved her condition very slightly. Felix is getting precautionary shots just to ensure he does not get it from my bonding attempts before I knew she was infected. 

Bonding Felix and Penny is not going to work. Felix is just super territorial. It doesn't matter if it's neutral territory, after a car ride, banana on faces, squirt bottle, separation, larger space, smaller space. His first instinct is to attack the other rabbit every time. What can I say? He's a jerk but I love him.

Okay so all that was the bad news, now for good news, yay!

-

I has a Russian Tortoise! :hyper: 

Your probably wondering how the heck I got a Russian Tortoise, haha. It's a VERY weird story actually. My best friend and I were being walked by her rabbit on a nice sunny day around her apartment complex. Then this cute soft spoken older lady came up and was asking questions about him. We told her how he's a rescue, one of the abandoned bunnies we caught. She randomly asked if we rescued Russian Tortoises. 

We've never rescued anything of the sorts, but were sure willing to give her some help. We got her apartment number and promised to stop by the next day to take a look after researching. To Google I went! After reading all kinds of care sheets and websites we felt we had a good knowledge of their proper care and requirements (they can live to be 40 years old!!). 

When we got to her place... lets just say she was super loving to them, but very ignorant on proper care. No heat, No UVB, three caged in a small 90 guart bin on CareFresh, fed every three or four days romaine and carrots, that's it. Yikes. She purchased them 6 years ago at Petco and couldn't keep them due to moving. We agreed to take them. My best friend is keeping two and I'm keeping the larger male.

Their beaks need to be trimmed and they are dehydrated but other than that they are shockingly healthy. 
No signs of MBD which is a miracle. Thankfully these critters are very hardy. I've named my guy Sheldon. 

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh wow. Nice work.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Ali.


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Erika, you have such a nice blog and lovely family members. I must say, Felix is my favorite. If he disappears, it was not me! Really, don't come looking! Hehehe.  :wink


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey  What a great blog you have. I adore your pets. They are cute, especially the brown one with those big brown eyes. Amber,right ?  Awwww she's my favourite ! hehe. I'm so crazy about brown bunnies.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Nela and Vircia! :biggrin:

I've got some catching up to do on this blog... First off, we added another member to the family. A baby holland lop named Aimee. Felix refused to bond with anyone else so I thought, why not try a baby? Less threatening and what not. My idea worked and it was love at first sight! They adore each other. Aimee is a complete sweetie but nervous of people still. When I first went to see Aimee her owner roughly scruffed her. So when you go to pet her in the cage or pick her up she freaks out. But once she is out she melts.

"I love you so much *lick*"







I love the disapproval in this pic.


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 16, 2011)

They are adorable. I just want to hug and hug and hug them !  Hehehe. Oh yeah, I agree with you, his disapproval is hard to resist  Cute bunny.


----------



## Nela (Mar 16, 2011)

Awww too cute! One more bunny for me since I plan on bunnapping Felix... :winkWelcome home Aimee. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 16, 2011)

*Nela wrote: *


> Awww too cute! One more bunny for me since I plan on bunnapping Felix... :winkWelcome home Aimee. :biggrin2:


Sorry for quoting on your blog, Erika. But it's so funny. I pressed the "post reply" bottom and ta da !!! Nela ! We post on the same time. Hehehe  :biggrin2:


----------



## Nela (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL Vircia


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2011)

Aimee is a gorgeous little bunny...and I love her name . Felix is just as adorable as ever!!

How are your rat kids doing?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww I love hollands! I miss them.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm loving having a Holland. 

Amy - The tats are good. I'm down to two after Kip's passing. Left are his brother, Bear, and my oldest boy, Zee. Sadly Zee has developed a tumor on his hip. I'm thinking about getting it removed, but he is an old guy so I'm hesitant.

Gecko Pic Time!!! :biggrin:







Taji - Crested Gecko Enclosure










Lenny - Leopard Gecko Enclosure


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2011)

Does he use the hammock(sp)? I keep debating those.


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 21, 2011)

Love the tanks!!!!! LOVE the tile! Great to see good care!!!! This made my day lol, I have had a lot of bad reptile moments lately.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, Lenny LOVES his hammock! I have photo proof...






Except lately he's using it as his toilet. :twitch:

Thanks Myia! I did a lot of research before getting Lenny at the reptile expo.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2011)

I think Danica would use it. So will have to pick one up.


----------



## Happi Bun (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm moving out of my mom's place tomorrow! :shock: It's been in the works for a few months. Packing, packing and more packing. Time for me to leave the nest, I'm 23 years old. I'm moving in with my best friend and her two kids. I'm taking the Gecko's, Meeko our snowshoe siamese kitten, the buns Felix and Aimee (also Penny). Dunkin and Amber will be staying with mom for her to spoil them and keep her company. I will still see them weekly still, it will be hard not seeing them everyday.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 29, 2011)

How did the move go, Erika? Are you and the kiddos settling in nicely?

Quite exciting moving out, eh? I hope everything works out !


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 6, 2011)

The move went well... geez I never knew how much stuff I had though!  
Settling in fine, it's all a big adjustment. Felix and Amiee are doing good at the new place. Brought Lenny and his set-up over recently, he's doing great, just had his first shed at the new home.

Sadly, my now three year old rat, Zee, has started shutting down and gone into severe respiratory distress despite never having a problem in that area. He is dying but not letting go at the same time. I hate when rats do this. Calling around for a vet now.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sorry. *hugs*


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 7, 2011)

Zee passed with the help of a vet.  

Thanks Ali.:hug: 

Down to one ratty, Bear. Poor guy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2011)

I know that feeling. Really wish you didn't have to go through that. I am here if you need me.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 8, 2011)

I know what you mean, it always amazes me how much stuff you can accumulate and not even realize it. Glad the move went well.

Sorry about Zee.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you Ali and Dave. Apparently Bear doesn't want anything to do with any of my roommates ratties so he now resides in a smaller cage in our room for frequent one on one attention and loving. 

I ordered my leopard gecko, Lenny, some Phoneix Worms. They are one of the best feeders out there. You don't have to gutload or even dust because they already have the perfect ratio. I'm excited and I hope he likes them! If he does they will be his new staple.

I'm worried about bringing my crested gecko to where I live now because there is not central heating and ac so the temperature does fluctuate. At least with Lenny he is on a more constant temp due to his heat pad with temperature control. So currently Taji my crestie is still living up at my mom's. She is enjoying caring for him along with Dunkin and Amber.

Amiee my shy little Holland Lop still has a long way to go before she starts trusting humans. I really need to start working with her daily but it's been so hectic with the move and getting things organized.


----------

